# Nearly 6 mnths old but not reaching for toys :o(



## curlie

Hi ladies, I'm after a little advice about my little princess - Molly, who is now 23 weeks old. She has no interest in reaching for toys when on her tummy or when in her rocker chair. She will hold a toy if you put it directly into her hand but soon loses interest and drops it. when on her tummy she just keeps in hands in fists and refuses to touch anything, but instead babbles away to her toys.

I am completely beside myself as i know she should be reaching these milestones by now :o(. She has no interest in rolling over either, but is very aware of her surroundings, follows me everywhere i go with her eyes, laughs and giggles and plays with her fingers and always has her hands in her mouth!

Mentioned all of the above to my HV last week who is coming round this week to monitor Molly playing, I have tried to speak to my partner and my mum but they just tell me to stop worrying and that she'll do things when she's ready, i just have this gut feeling (maybe mothers instinct) that something isnt quite right.

Has anyone any advice or experienced this kind of behaviour? Sorry to ramble on... x x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good luck for everything, I don't have much advice but I will say that it doesn't mean much yet as she is very young. Its likely she just isn't interested in specific objects just yet, especially if she has good hand/mouth co-ordination and is laughing or smiling.


----------



## curlie

Thanks for the words of reassurance......... you have a v beautiful little girl btw x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Each baby developes in their own way, step by step. Some concentrate on talking, some on moving, some on eating etc... she sounds like she might be concentrating on talking! I think they leave it until 8 months before they really become concerned. I am not aware of any specific conditions associated with not reaching...but I am no expert.

Mother's instinct can point things out, but it can also drive you into paranioa, I am a good one at doing this, I am forever going out of my mind with things which tom does or doesnt do that other babies his age doing or not doing.

I hope Molly is ok and just spending all her time watching and learning. Maybe she will take you by suprise some day soon!


----------



## curlie

I really hope that is the case!! :o) My HV is coming tomorrow lunchtime to observe Molly which I'm dreading incase she does notice something worrying. I'll have everything crossed that I'm just a really really neurotic mummy!!! 

Thank you so much for your lovely reply and I'll keep you updated x


----------



## violet 73

hi hun how did your hv visit go ? violet xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

How did it go?


----------



## curlie

Hi, sorry for taking so long to get back with an update! 

HV came and was lovely, she observed Molly and said she wasn't concerned about anything at all and that she's doing everything that she would expect of her at this age - and was very impressed with her speech! :happydance:

However........ we had a good chat and I had a good cry, and after heart to heart she thinks i may well be suffering from PND. I've been to visit my doctor who has prescribed me some low dose antidpressants just to help with my anxiety.

Thank you all again for your lovely words of reassurance, it meant a lot x x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh that is fab news! And it is great that you have some help with PND too!


----------



## JASMAK

Glad to hear all turned out well.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Glad to hear it turned out ok hun!


----------



## florencefreya

Hey there

My little girl is 24 weeks and the description you gave of your little girl Molly at 23 weeks is so very similar to my little girl right now - particularly the reluctance to reach or grab toys - she just isn't doing it and I'm now getting really worried about this.

Your previous update sounded positive and has given me hope  thank you for sharing

Can I ask how Molly is doing now? 

Thanks for sharing but please send me a personal msg if you'd prefer! I'm going a bit crazy with worry and any info you can give me would be great :wacko:


----------



## timussh

Hi florencefreya,

My baby is the same as you and Molly described your ones. Im very worried :( :( and we are going to see a neurologist next month. Can I ask that how is your baby doing now? I`d really appreciate it because waiting and worrying are driving me crazy now.

Thank you so much.


----------



## timussh

Sorry not Molly but curlie described her baby Molly. (Sorry about my English!)


----------



## Spo

Hi there, how are your bubs doing?? My 7 months old also not reaching out for toys. I would really appreciate if anyone could provide update on their bub.

Thanks


----------

